# Best site to search for a C40 C50 Colnago



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been searching on eBay for a few months and just wonder if there are any other lesser known sites where I might find a C40 or C50 Colnago for sale. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

.:: Racer Sportif ::.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

What size C40 do you take? I might be forced to sell mine...I hope not.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*R&a*

R&A cycles in Brooklyn have a bunch of NOS Colnagos in multiple sizes. They might have what your looking for.

-Smarty


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

rplace13 said:


> What size C40 do you take? I might be forced to sell mine...I hope not.


Unfortunately I think I will need a 62cm or 58cm sloping frame. I am 6'5" but my inseam is only 35.5" Most of my height is in my torso.

Smartyiak, thank you for the heads up about R&A, I will definitely take a look.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*In europe*

french site: http://www.trocvelo.com


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

chaulk61 said:


> .:: Racer Sportif ::.


Just a quick heads up----these guys are not an authorized Colnago dealer. That may not mean much but they have been nailed by Cervelo for 1) not being an authorized Cervelo vendor and 2) for selling used Cervelos as new.


----------



## atmas (Jul 12, 2011)

R and A cycles, as mentioned, have a few different frames from a few different years on closeout. I mean to say nothing bad about them, but was disappointed when the C50 I really, really wanted turned out to be a sloping size and as such not my size at all. 
So definitely check them out, but make sure you contact someone there directly before doing drooling cartwheels to make sure the size is as listed in inventory.


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

FrenchNago said:


> french site: http://www.trocvelo.com


Interesting site, some nice C40/50s on there, anyone bought via this site before?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

It is a local exchange site based in France, I have contacted some prospective sellers sometimes and they were quite helpful providing pictures and information but haven't bought anything yet.

just be careful it is a person-to-person exchange market and you would not get any warranty/protection etc.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

yes I see that, but some nice examples esp. C40s


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Try contacting Ciclos Uno, near to London. I sold them my c40, they had a few in there when I was there and they are a knowledgeable Colnago dealer so can advise on size etc.

You would have to call or email them they don't list stock on their website.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, good call, speak to Trevor or Evan, great shop ....


----------

